# Adding straps to strapless dress?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

My sister and I are going on a 4H trip Saturday. One of the nights is formal wear. Well, in past years you could wear strapless dresses only for the formal but this year they require atleast spaghetti straps or one shoulder. She bought a dress just for this last week before knowing aboutit the change. I was thinking we could pin or sew some type of ribbon or Lacey piece for the straps.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone know how to go about this??? I can sew buttons, holes and goat coats lol


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh gosh...I wish I could help but I'm terrible at stitchery...does your mom know how to sew? Youtube? As far as I know, sewing on a strap is fairly simple.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

My mom can't sew at all. My grandma that can is in Arkansas and were in north Carolina si that won't work. 

I will try to YouTube something. It looks easy enough to do


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't really sew, but you should be able to tack on straps by hand. I would just get some pretty ribbon to match the dress, have your sister put the dress on, Place the ribbon where you want it to go. Mark that spot on the inside of the dress with a garment or regular pencil. Measure the length if the ribbon, and I would add an inch just to be safe. Cut the ribbon to the desired length then with matching colored thread just tack it on the inside of the dress. Then trim the excess ribbon way or just tuck in dress. Should be super simple to do


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe post a pic of the dress? Since every dress is different, maybe a picture would help? Might ask on FB too. I am lousy at sewing, but usually it works out to be enough lol


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I sew a lot. I think NubianFan has great advice.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

What NubianFan said.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Agreed. Ribbon works really well. Just be sure to buy a little bottle of fray-chek for the ends. (It's a clear liquid that stops the ends of the ribbon from fraying. So they stay pretty. You cut the ribbon, apply the fray-check, and let it dry. You can buy it at any fabric store or Wal-Mart if your Wal-Mart has a craft/fabric section).


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree with NubianFan.

Another idea with the ribbon is taking 2 long strips of it, sew it to the dress where you want it to be, and tie a ribbon with both ends on the top of the shoulder. that way you can adjust the length.

as for fraying, depending on the ribbon, you can take a flame to the ends and melt the fray to stop.


----------

